# 2008 nautic star 2110



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS 2008 NAUTIC STAR 2110 IS POWERED WITH A YAMAHA 150HP MOTOR, HAS A GARMIN 74CV GPS/ FISH FINDER, MINN KOTA TROLLING MOTOR, JACK PLATE, BOARDING LADDER, TRIM TABS, POWER POLE, STEREO $21,995.00
CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY :texasflag

[email protected]

CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT

WORK 361-758-2140


----------

